# Never Just Believe Israel Headlines. 1008 NY voters does not indicate anything



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

about Americans and esp. since they were mainly Jews.  I will say most Americans watch Fox news headlines and that is about it, and as you know Fox is anti Iran and anti Obama, and anti Dem.

*Poll: Most Americans oppose Iran nuclear deal*

55% of Americans oppose nuclear deal with Iran, while only 25% support it, new Quinnipiac University poll finds • Despite the American public's lack of support for the deal, two more Democratic senators announce their backing for it.

Israel Hayom | Poll: Most Americans oppose Iran nuclear deal

*August 11, 2015 - New York City Voters Oppose Iran Nuclear Pact, Quinnipiac University Poll Finds *

PDF format 
Sample and Methodology detail

New York City voters oppose 43 - 36 percent the proposed nuclear agreement with Iran, according to a Quinnipiac University poll released today. 


*Jewish voters oppose the proposed pact 53 - 33 percent*, the independent Quinnipiac (KWIN-uh-pe-ack) University Poll finds. Opposition is 70 - 15 percent among Republican voters and 51 - 32 percent among independent voters, while Democrats support the pact 43 - 33 percent. 


Manhattan voters support the nuclear deal 48 - 27 percent, and Brooklyn voters are divided with support at 40 percent and opposition at 43 percent. Opposition is 42 - 26 percent in The Bronx, 49 - 33 percent in Queens and 76 - 11 percent in Staten Island. 


Voters are divided on whether the deal would make the world safer or not as 40 percent say safer and 42 percent say less safe. *Jewish voters* say 51 - 37 percent the pact would make the world less safe.


Voters are divided on whether the deal would make the world safer or not as 40 percent say safer and 42 percent say less safe. Jewish voters say 51 - 37 percent the pact would make the world less safe. 


"New York City voters agree with U.S. Sen. Charles Schumer in his opposition to the proposed Iran deal," said Quinnipiac University Poll Assistant Director Maurice Carroll. 


"But the man who would be Senate Democratic leader should note that his fellow Democrats support the deal." 


From July 30 - August 4, Quinnipiac University surveyed * 1,108 New York City voters*, with a margin of error of +/- 2.9 percentage points. Live interviewers call land lines and cell phones.


(*Pop of US is just over 300 million*)

Release Detail


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Despite the American public's lack of support for the deal, two more Democratic senators announce their backing for it.



That's because the Democrats don't give a rat's ass what the Americans think.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 2, 2015)

The number of poll respondents who have sufficient knowledge of the deal to render an informed opinion?  I'm guessing not many.  From that standpoint the poll might be worthless.

But if you are challenging whether a poll of 1008 randomly selected individuals can accurately reflect the views of millions from which they were selected, then you need to take a statistics course.  A good poll of 1008 people could indicate preferences to within one percent.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 2, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's because the Democrats don't give a rat's ass what the Americans think.



Since they have no capacity to think for themselves, they assume the same about the rest of us.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> The number of poll respondents who have sufficient knowledge of the deal to render an informed opinion?  I'm guessing not many.  From that standpoint the poll might be worthless.
> 
> But if you are challenging whether a poll of 1008 randomly selected individuals can accurately reflect the views of millions from which they were selected, then you need to take a statistics course.  A good poll of 1008 people could indicate preferences to within one percent.





Billy_Kinetta said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the American public's lack of support for the deal, two more Democratic senators announce their backing for it.
> ...



No they just don't care what Republicans think, you know the Grand Old Party.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> about Americans and esp. since they were mainly Jews.  I will say most Americans watch Fox news headlines and that is about it, and as you know Fox is anti Iran and anti Obama, and anti Dem.
> 
> *Poll: Most Americans oppose Iran nuclear deal*
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > about Americans and esp. since they were mainly Jews.  I will say most Americans watch Fox news headlines and that is about it, and as you know Fox is anti Iran and anti Obama, and anti Dem.
> ...



I believe it says Headlines, but I never believe anything Israel says without checking other sources, most of their stuff is worded in ways to give the wrong impression, and they realize many people mainly read headlines.  Most of their info is very bias and worded very wisely to give a false impression.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Most of the stuff that Israel says is in Hebrew.    You read only
headlines?      you got examples of these misleading Israeli headlines?    Your problem seems to be MAINLY that you are
illiterate.    I do not read Hebrew well enough to easily read the papers-----so---generally I read the headline just for practice.----I have to ask hubby what this of that word means.     I have never been MISLED be either him or   Yediot Ahronot.    
You got examples to support your assertions


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Having read the citations----including the article from   "hayom"-----the only conclusion anyone could possibly reach is>>>>>

   *****NEVER BELIEVE ANYTHING PENELOPE POSTS*****


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your PM of Israel and most top people in Israel speak English just fine.  Hebrew died when most of you started speaking Greek. Oh but you believe in rebirth and that is what is happening to Hebrew, being reborn. Do you know why that is? Its because all countries have their native language.  I guess Yiddish lost out, although many of you still speak it. I mean if Israel is to be a Jewish state they best have a language besides English, Russian, French and German and Arabic.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope----I am intrigued-----why are you obsessed with repeating the falsehood   "HEBREW DIED"     In fact Hebrew never died.     It was so important as a language that Thomas
Jefferson was more literate in Hebrew than you are in English. 
It was required as a course at Yale early in USA  history.   
Just about all jews know some Hebrew......even me.   Yiddish
is not dead yet-------Latin is more dead than is Yiddish----but
it has potential.      Arabic is in trouble-----more trouble even than is Latin.     Do you know Latin?    a friend of mine who attended catholic high school can speak Latin.   Where I grew
up,  only the SMART kids in catholic school went to the catholic high school------we got the dregs in the public high
school.    Did you attend high school anywhere?   My grandmother did not attend high school----in fact neither did my father's three sisters-----but they were all more literate in English than are you.   My grandmother was also FULLY literate in Yiddish.   As such she knew some Hebrew since the alphabet is the same and about 10% of the words in Yiddish are actually Hebrew.   Jews who speak Arabic-----generally used a form of Arabic which was a bit HEBRAIZED---ie they could write the Arabic in Hebrew letters and, of course their form had lots of Hebrew thrown in.     I am sure you are fascinated by all this information.   Would you like to discuss Aramaic?     Arabic is such a mess that most Arabic speaking
people cannot read the koran.      I do ok with the dead sea scrolls-------sorta----as ok as I do with  the Israeli newspaper--sorta


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Give a source , a good one that Jefferson knew Hebrew.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



try google------how about    ___Thomas Jefferson Knew Hebrew------            penny dear-----your lack of  "general knowledge" is remarkable-------did you graduate the sixth grade?     Was your ENTIRE education catholic grammar
school?        Jesus knew Hebrew too.    Even the Aramaic
used by jews is  Hebraized Aramaic.   Hebrew is very useful---
using the letters and the vowel points you can do phonetic
approximations of just about any language.    In some of my
college courses ------when I had NO IDEA what the foreign born prof said---I approximated in Hebrew letters.   ----I am not alone-----I found
the same phenomenon on a medical chart in the office of
a jewish doctor-----he was writing out a foreign name


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No give me source, a good one or I'd have to say you made it up.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



you would   HAVE TO say  "you made it up"     Your handlers FORCE you to write such nonsense?      Do you need a source
regarding the fact that Jesus knew Hebrew?      Do you know
any Hebrew?    Latin??


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> about Americans and esp. since they were mainly Jews.  I will say most Americans watch Fox news headlines and that is about it, and as you know Fox is anti Iran and anti Obama, and anti Dem.
> 
> *Poll: Most Americans oppose Iran nuclear deal*
> 
> ...


Actually, most American Jews support the Iran deal according to polls.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > about Americans and esp. since they were mainly Jews.  I will say most Americans watch Fox news headlines and that is about it, and as you know Fox is anti Iran and anti Obama, and anti Dem.
> ...



Most American jews are REGISTERED DEMOCRATS.    you may have noticed that democrats are supporting the
POV of the party.     Considering the fact that the overwhelming majority of jews are democrats-----the amount
of non-support is----sorta significant


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

anyone see Penelope?------she needs help----she is incapable of
using a search engine for   **Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew" 
I do not know how to explain it to her


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> anyone see Penelope?------she needs help----she is incapable of
> using a search engine for   **Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew"
> I do not know how to explain it to her



No, you have obviously read this somewhere, I don't think you knew him personally (man I hope not, but some jews live forever according to their book) so tell me where and give me a source, because  I do not have time to tramp around the internet looking for the foolish notion that Jefferson spoke Hebrew better than I speak English or that he even knew anyone who spoke Hebrew. I am waiting.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone see Penelope?------she needs help----she is incapable of
> ...



I would have no way of knowing how YOU SPEAK  English----I  never heard you speak anything------I would have no way of knowing how well Jefferson spoke Hebrew----never spoke to him either.     I said he was LITERATE in Hebrew ----I do know that you are almost literate in English.    How much time do you need to search   --- Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew ---           are you afraid??     would doing so anger
your catechism whore?       would doing so render you unable to take part in Mass when the pope shows up?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

That's ok, I guess you made it up.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> That's ok, I guess you made it up.



you do lots of  "guessing"-------and you are always wrong.  
I am a very good guesser------I always did very well on standardized tests which are "multiple choice"     I understand
that you are afraid of finding out that Thomas Jefferson was
literate in Hebrew because it busts that bubble that you GUESSED up for yourself.    Guessing well vs guessing poorly
is not a matter of chance.     It really is based on whatever is
your Intelligence AND your baseline fund of knowledge.   I guess well because I actually do have a vast fund of knowledge gained from lots of reading-----whereas your
knowledge is based on the garbage  which the catechism whore poured into your head as she nudged the altar boy
to the back of the  "confessional"       Anyone out there who does not now that Thomas Jefferson was literate in Hebrew-----
and wants to know-----just search  __Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew___
pour


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok, I guess you made it up.
> ...



No, because I do not believe it and since you claimed it , its up to you.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I was not addressing you------I addressed  "anyone interested"  
Your obvious deficit of general information is very likely due to
your  very narrow interests.      It fascinates me that people who fancy themselves   "scholars"  of  the Christian religion----
NOW-----do not know any Hebrew or Aramaic at all.    In the past ----in order to be considered any kind of scholar in the world of Christians -----one had to be proficient in the three   "classical languages"------
Greek,  Hebrew,  and Latin.          Of course ----the situation has changed------used to be doctors were supposed to know Latin.     In my high school------there was only one kid who wanted to study Latin-----he thought he was going to become a doctor.  ---------When my father was in high school----LATIN was a popular foreign language------French for girls and Latin for boys.      I am glad I did Spanish-----despite the fact that I did not learn much-----it did help a little------a lot more than the
two years of college german-------GERMAN for all "science majors"   what a waste------except the KAFKA----

did you ever study a language,  Penelope?     any language----it is clear you missed English


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have often wondered why Christians are not interested
in the languages that  Jesus spoke and read.     There is
absolutely no evidence at all in the NT that he knew a word
of greek


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Fellow posters------I am guessing that our dear penny did
search   ** Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew**     and found the
statement to be true-----but she is so shy that she cannot bear
to admit the fact-----poor girl


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2015)

Why not back up your ridiculous claims with some solid references.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Why not back up your ridiculous claims with some solid references.



I never made a ridiculous claim in my life.      I was fully aware of the fact that Thomas Jefferson was literate in  Hebrew before al gore invented the internet.     I did check  the statement  --Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew- ---simply to make sure that the information is available even to an ignorant jerk like you---
and, indeed it is.       I am not at all surprised that YOU do not know simple facts like  "Thomas Jefferson knew Hebrew"    You have already demonstrated the paucity of your  mind.    BTW---you have never cited a SOLID reference in your life-----
I have come upon ----simply by pasting your idiot comments into search engines-------islamo Nazi propaganda sites.    Of course I am not surprised-------I read the crap you parrot when I was a child---------and there were lots of "catholic school"  kids in my town.    They were brought up to believe that jesus ate
bacon and eggs for breakfast


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

try to be honest,  Penelope------you really did "guess"   that the
"money changers"   that Jesus chased from the temple court
yard were PHARISEES------right?   c'mon Penelope------confession is good for the "soul"  ----if you had one


----------



## Penelope (Sep 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I have often wondered why Christians are not interested
> in the languages that  Jesus spoke and read.     There is
> absolutely no evidence at all in the NT that he knew a word
> of greek



The majority of Jews spoke Greek in that time , read some history. Hebrew had died out already.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have often wondered why Christians are not interested
> ...



wrong again    Penny dear----there is no evidence at all that Jesus spoke a word of greek-------he spoke ARAMAIC  and was literate in Hebrew.        Hebrew never died.          I know history------and I am in possession of whole books written in Hebrew at the time in question     -----(not the originals-----just reprints)     Your misunderstanding is based on the fact that you carry a family legacy of illiteracy----
literacy FRIGHTENS you


----------



## Penelope (Sep 8, 2015)

Right, reprints, if you know history then you know that the big majority of those in Judea at the time of Jesus spoke Greek and Aramaic, thanks to the Ptolemy in Alexandria who had the Hebrew books transcribed into Greek with the Greek religious twist in them along with some Egyptian. The rest came from Sumerian and Canaanite religions.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Right, reprints, if you know history then you know that the big majority of those in Judea at the time of Jesus spoke Greek and Aramaic, thanks to the Ptolemy in Alexandria who had the Hebrew books transcribed into Greek with the Greek religious twist in them along with some Egyptian. The rest came from Sumerian and Canaanite religions.



for the record-----Penelope lied again-----the  "majority of jews"  did not speak greek at the time of Jesus ------and there is no evidence at all that Jesus spoke a word of greek.     They spoke  Aramaic ------in fact a HEBRAIZED form of Aramaic----written
using the same standard Hebrew script that is used today which actually developed over time and includes some Aramaic elements combined with prior forms of the Hebrew script.       The Tanach  (aka bible)  was translated into Greek on the commission of Ptolemy----who was "king"  of Egypt at that time because he wanted it for the great library of  Alexandria.     It was not translated for the benefit of jews but for the benefit of the rest of the world.    Jews continued to read it in Hebrew.  ---and still do, -HOWEVER   jews also used Aramaic to write contracts because that language was
the most WELL KNOWN to the general population of jews ------Even more interesting----ARAMAIC is still used to write marriage contracts----now that most jews DO NOT KNOW Aramaic or only very little.      My marriage contract is written in Aramaic------(sheeeeeesh....)        There are some synagogues----even today that do a SIMULTANEOUS translation of  the Hebrew reading into
Aramaic--------a weird idea today but it is a vestige of the past-------when people understood Aramaic more easily than they did----Hebrew.     Is that fact not fascinating,  Penelope?    Of course the reading itself is done in Hebrew----the
translator stands off to the side.   For the record---some parts of the bible ARE written in Aramaic------I believe the book of DANIEL is    Notice that the islamo Nazi propaganda includes
the false notion that   Egyptian and other religion elements got ADDED to the
to the translation   ------Penelope is parroting typical islamo Nazi shit----not true
at all-----the SEPTUAGINTA is a scholarly and accurate translation of the original
tanach into Greek and does not include the whore's manual which is Penelope's bible---she licked that idea off of her pimp's ass.
For the record-----fellow posters-----try to ignore Penelope's information------she is clueless.     She picks up silly shit from islamo Nazi websites and inebriated social contacts.     For some reason she finds some comfort in her "belief"  that the Hebrew language "DIED"    and Jesus knew French and Greek but no Hebrew and liked to eat  ESCARGOT.    Long ago when I was a child growing up in a very
waspish town full of Nazi shit like Penelope-------my fellows got insulted if anyone
said  "jesus ate kosher food"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Right, reprints, if you know history then you know that the big majority of those in Judea at the time of Jesus spoke Greek and Aramaic, thanks to the Ptolemy in Alexandria who had the Hebrew books transcribed into Greek with the Greek religious twist in them along with some Egyptian. The rest came from Sumerian and Canaanite religions.



wrong again,  Penelope----you are spitting shit that you licked off your pimp's ass.   
THE JEWS of Judea at that time spoke a form of  ARAMAIC-----actually a Hebraized form which------is still used by jews.     Jews write marriage contracts in that language.       Jews who are scholars in religion know that language well..    It is
still used for some prayers in synagogues.      NO GREEK     In fact if greek had been a commonly used language for jews back then in Talmudic times-----it would STILL show up in jewish prayer books-------it wasn't.     My marriage contract is written in Aramaic------
looks like and sounds like Hebrew-----same script and very similar
style of expression.      The SEPTUAGINTA   was a project commissioned by
the then king of Egypt for the library in Alexandria------a translation of the  "tanach"
(bible) into greek.   It is a very fine translation and includes nothing from the whore's manual which you consider sacred-----Egyptian,  cannanite or any of the other
red light districts that spawned you.    Jews did not use it as a sacred text back then nor have they since -----and not now because most jews did not know any greek either then or now.     Aramaic is still in use----------(I know a bit of Hebrew but-----am hopeless in Aramaic------but even I can sorta  "make out"  my marriage contract-----it is actually very much like Hebrew----not that I am fluent in Hebrew) 
It is true that highly educated jews back then knew greek,   just as highly educated
people in the USA      200 years ago knew  Latin,   Greek and Hebrew   (like Thomas Jefferson)         Is there any language at all that you know,  Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2015)

Language of the New Testament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Everything I read says the same, except for PM Bibi who had to the nerve to tell the Pope, "Jesus spoke Hebrew you know" and the Pope just looked down and smiles.  Aramaic was the main language and Greek the second. Jefferson did not speak hebew in anything that I've read about him.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Language of the New Testament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Everything I read says the same, except for PM Bibi who had to the nerve to tell the Pope, "Jesus spoke Hebrew you know" and the Pope just looked down and smiles.  Aramaic was the main language and Greek the second. Jefferson did not speak hebew in anything that I've read about him.



Everything  YOU  "READ" says "the same"????   the same what?----the same idiocy you posted?     The jews in Israel/Judea were speaking greek?     I have seen some of your sources.      I did not say that Jefferson SPOKE Hebrew-----I said he was literate in Hebrew as was Jesus.     Greek was not a language SPOKEN by jews in Israel/Judea.     It was used in ALEXANDRIA ------where the SEPTUAGINTA  was written.   The Septuaginta was a TRANSLATION from Hebrew into greek----done by jewish scholars who lived in Alexandria where jewish scholars were fluent in greek and Hebrew and aramaic  Alexandria was a greek town    
What is wrong with saying that Jesus spoke Hebrew?-----he did according to the new testament ---------he also spoke Aramaic .     The  "lord's prayer"  was spoken in HEBREW  -----not Aramaic       You seem to want to believe that the  NT is pile of shit-----you must have been in a mosque.     The first time I went to a mosque the  TOPIC of the  Khutbah Jumaat was,, in sum and substance   "the New Testament is pile of shit"      in fact it was written by   "PERVERSE LIARS----ENEMEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   
The Aramaic spoken by Jesus was not even just Aramaic-----it was a mixture of Aramaic and Hebrew.      The pope speaks Spanish.    He revealed himself to be an idiot when he tried to correct Netanyahu------the idiot pope knows neither Hebrew nor Aramaic------I doubt the he even knows greek-----the language most scholars believe is that of most of the New Testament------sorta,,,,,   maybe.  
You should choose your reading material more carefully. ------whatever it is you do read------is rendering you an idiot.


----------

